# Eaglewing's 11th Annual Open House April 17-18, 2010!



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Who's coming to the Open House?[/b] This event, growing in popularity every year, is *Free*! We want to welcome you to attend, and encourage you to invite any friends/relatives you may know who are railroad enthusiasts! Most of our attendees return every year, and bring folks with them to share in the fun! For the past several years, this event was captured on DVD by MovieMix Productions; 2006 and 2007 Open House DVD’s, as well as the 2008 National Garden Railroad Convention DVD’s may be available for order - . This year’s two day event will feature tours all over the Valley , as well as vendor demonstrations, workshops, and raffles. Eaglewings Iron Craft, participating vendors, and advertisers, along with attendee donations, will be supporting Make-A-Wish of Arizona
*CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD FLYER!*
[/b]
Lots to do at this one.[/b]
Live Steam Track will be Running so bring your steamers! [/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there as usual 

No banquet at Denisis's house? 

JJ


----------

